# Good Eye Wash/Rinse?



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Nova has had two eye infections in two months. Both times it has been in the same eye, so we are trying the same eye drops for a longer period of time. Our vet said that, once we are done this round of drops, it may be helpful to use a daily eye rinse for her. He said I could use a human rinse, but there are so many out there and I don't want to choose the wrong one! What would be the best eye rinse for a dog? Are there any good dog-specific eye washes? I


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

My vet said a plain sterile saline solution was safe when Chester had a cornea ulcer. Not the dry eye, not the contact lens rewetting drops, just the most basic saline eye rinse. I think i got the CVS brand in two big bottles for maybe $6 or so.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, Shell. I'll look for something similar at the drugstore tomorrow or just get something from the vet, since Nova has to go back there now. 

I can't believe it! Nova got the Bordetalla vaccine two days ago so that she could attend daycare for the very first time...and now she is hacking up a storm  I know that correlation does not equal causation, but I never liked that vaccine and now I like it even less. Bah!!!!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

The pharamsist recommended Optrex Sterile Eye Wash. Does this look okay to you, Shell?

Edit: Sorry that the pic is the wrong way...I don't know why it did that.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I've never seen sterile saline to include witch hazel. It is an astringent and I have heard of it being used for a topical compress for puffy eyes but not sure about the eye wash concept, especially for a dog who might react differently

Probably best to give a quick call to your vet in the morning to check,that's the type of question usually answered free over the phone for regular clients anyways


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

I use Baush lomb advance eye relief (eye wash , eye irrigating solution ) sterile easy to find at the grocery store ...


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Boric acid dissolved in distilled water used to be an inexpensive, general purpose eye wash. But, I haven't seen plain boric acid in a long time. Borax is Not boric acid. The local drug store pharmacist may know where to get some boric acid ... You can buy boric acid solutions ... even for dogs. I think PetsMart may have some, but you have to check the ingredients and it is probably around $10...


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm nervous to ask our vet about it again because, when I first asked him, he suggested Visine...but Google tells me that that's not such a good idea 

The Bausch and Lomb Advanced Eye relief looks good. I'm going to go look for something similar tomorrow. Who knew finding an eye wash could be so difficult, haha.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I checked the medicine cabinet- this is what I have for the dogs and me (different bottles of course)
http://www.cvs.com/shop/cvs-saline-solution-for-sensitive-eyes-skuid-458126


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, Shell! I'll look for something similar to that as well.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

pawsaddict said:


> I'm nervous to ask our vet about it again because, when I first asked him, he suggested Visine...but Google tells me that that's not such a good idea
> 
> The Bausch and Lomb Advanced Eye relief looks good. I'm going to go look for something similar tomorrow. Who knew finding an eye wash could be so difficult, haha.


totally understand how un nerving it is, since eyes are such a sensitive area.. it comes in a tall blue/ white box.. 4 fl oz


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

That's just it...eyes are so delicate and the damage can be permanent. Makes me nervous. Thanks, Patricia. I'm going to look for something similar to what both you and Shell suggested


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Four drug stores later, I finally found a saline solution that has the exact same ingredients as the eye wash you used, Shell!

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

